# Onkyo upgrades remote apps for latest-gen receivers, intros music streaming Bluetooth adapter



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:

_Onkyo Expands Music Streaming Options for its 2012 Receiver Line

Upgraded iPod/iPhone and Android/Kindle apps plus the company's first Bluetooth adaptor expand music streaming options for consumers.

UPPER SADDLE RIVER, NJ (7/17/12) –Recognizing the importance of music streaming to today's tech-savvy consumers, Onkyo has added streaming capabilities to its remote control apps for iPod Touch/iPhone and Android/Kindle platforms, and introduced a USB Bluetooth adaptor that provides similar capabilities through a hardware gateway.

The upgraded Onkyo Remote 2 App for iPod and iPhone allows users to stream music stored on their iPod Touch or iPhone directly to Onkyo's 2012 model networked receivers through their wireless home network. Streaming through this app is done at CD Quality, 44.1/16bit rates and supports Track name, Album name, Artist name, Album Art and Time Data. The improved Onkyo Remote App for Android now supports streaming music directly from the Kindle Fire. In addition, these new apps were also improved to manage remote zone functions and support music playback in these zones.

Onkyo is also shipping its UBT-1 Bluetooth USB Adapter, which will allow Bluetooth enabled wireless phones, tablets and other devices to stream music to Onkyo's 2012 network receivers

The Onkyo UBT-1 adapter is configured with CSR's aptX™ compression reduction codec which restores the natural dynamic range to audio files. It provides a remarkably flat frequency response over a 10-Hz to 22-kHz bandwidth, a dynamic range of 92 dB, and algorithmic delay of less than 1.89ms. It also uses the latest Bluetooth version 3.0 with improved audio bandwidth capability to deliver sound quality approaching that of compact disc.

The Onkyo UBT-1, which is similar in size to a USB flash drive, plugs into the front USB port of a 2012 Onkyo Network receiver (models TX-NR414 and higher). Once the adapter finds a Bluetooth pairing with the wireless device, all the user has to do is hit 'play' on their music software. The adapter supports the AAC file format. Control functions include Auto Power-On and Direct Input Change function on hybrid standby status.

These free improved Remote Control Apps will be available at the end of the month from the Apple App Store, Google Play and Amazon App Store for Android as well as via links at www.onkyousa.com. Follow Onkyo USA on Facebook at www.facebook.com/OnkyoUSA for the latest status updates.

The Onkyo UBT-1 Bluetooth USB Adapter is now available with a suggested retail price of $59.

About Onkyo
Since 1946 Onkyo has been passionately committed to developing audio products that deliver uncommon performance, quality and value. Bundling proprietary technologies and innovations with other sound-enhancing exclusives, Onkyo continues to created award winning products that are lauded by many of the industry leading audio publications. The company's philosophy is to deliver products that are superbly designed and built to a consistently outstanding standard of excellence. The results can be seen in the obviously high quality of any Onkyo-manufactured product, even before it is turned on. Visit Onkyo's website at www.onkyousa.com. Follow Onkyo USA at www.facebook.com/OnkyoUSA._


----------

